

Amarino: Android meets Arduino - Rod
http://www.amarino-toolkit.net

======
Jun8
Awesome++! I've already got the Duemilanove board so this will give me a
reason to but the BT shield. The possibilities are endless. Also add
Processing (<http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Interfacing/Processing>) and
sky's the limit.

~~~
samratjp
That and python serial love as well:
<http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Interfacing/Python> \- imagine doing crazy
stuff with django + arduino or web.py even.

